# Help me identify?



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Hard to tell by pics on my phone, but looks like half chewed larva. Could be mites or cannibalization of brood. What do pollen and honey stores look like?


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

jwcarlson said:


> Hard to tell by pics on my phone, but looks like half chewed larva. Could be mites or cannibalization of brood. What do pollen and honey stores look like?


Plenty of both honey and pollen. The larvae did indeed look chewed, but have only seen one other suffer that. There were some YJ's on the bottom screen but no more than 5-6. Havent seen this before.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

robbed out granulated honey? hard to tell from the pics


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Perhaps this helps (close up):


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, the last picture helps a lot. Looks like granulated honey, as ODFrank said.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the insight! I havent seen it granulate like that before. Must be due to different fructose / glucose of the area and robbing.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's a combination of several things including the sugar proportions and water content.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Whatever the proportions, it looked like hell. Im assuming it was a supercedure then since the hive had numerous starter cells (I stopped counting at 13). Thanks again. Learn something new every day here. Everyone here is an amazing resource.


----------

